# Pb Safari qui coupe sur google / imac G3



## paulomoto11 (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section, si ce n'est pas la cas je m'en excuse.

J'étais accroc aux Mac il y a ~6 ans, mais j'ai lâche la sphère, car machine neuve cher, et je fais une utilisation basique.

J'ai acheté pour une bouchée de pain deux iMac, un 400mhz et un 500 mhz.

Je les ai reconfiguré avec Panthere car j'avais encore des CD de restauration 10.3.5

J'ai tout re-installé, et ensuite mise à jour pour monter jusque 10.3.9

Sur 10.3.5, Safari fonctionnait très bien.

Par contre, dès que j'ai installé le 10.3.9, safari coupe littérallement dès que je mets la page google. 

Embettant pour faire des recherches et consulter mes mails, je suis sur Gmail.

Ca le fait sur mes deux iMac, et j'ai fais une recherche de mise à jour, et je suis à jour.

Par contre ça ne planque que sur google!  Les autre sites fonctionnent bien?

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de la solution, car la, je séche, et ça m'ennuie.

Merci


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2012)

Safari 1.3. date un max.
Essaie TenFourFox qui lui est mis à jour (c'est une version de Firefox développée exprès pour les G3)


----------



## paulomoto11 (26 Février 2012)

Merci de ta réponse,

je l'ai téléchargé mais ca ne fonctionne pas? rien ne s'ouvre, même si je clique dessus sur le bureau?

pas compatible avec Panther?

Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça plante uniquement depuis la miseà jour, et que sur google! c'est ca qui est dingue!

sur le 10.3.5, ca fonctionnait très bien pourtant...

Quelle solution s'offre à moi?

je ne ne suis pas le seul gugus avec un iMac sous Panther dont Safari plante sur google?

:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

re,

en cherchant via google sur mon PC rolleyes: ) je suis tombé sur un forum anglais, qui disait de desactiver les Java dans safari.

Ce que j'ai fait, et cela fonctionne.

Ouf!

J'espère que ca va fonctionner dans le temps.

Visiblement c'est un problème de Java. Il faut que j'essaye de trouver une mise à jour plus récente?


Je vais essayer de récuperer Tiger sur mon ancien DD que j'ai conservé de mon ancien iMac pour monter mes iMac sur Tiger qui semble plus adapté que Panther aujourd'hui. 

Dommage, car panther fonctionne très bien sur 500Mhz.

Je reste malgré tout ouvert à toute idée.

Merci!


----------



## Invité (26 Février 2012)

Ben, la version de TFF dont je donnais le lien marche nickel sur mes G3 en 10.4.
Ah ouais, 10.4 pas 10.3 ! Mais je pensais que ça fonctionnait avec Panther ans soucis 
Désolé !

Essaie Camino Ah nan 10.4 mini


----------



## paulomoto11 (26 Février 2012)

Merci de t'interesser de mon cas!

le soucis en enlevenant les java, c'est que google ne fait plus planter Safari, mais je ne peux plus lire mes mail, car Gmail veut les java


J'ai trouvé une version de FireFox en 2.00.20, compatible Panther, mais en Anglais.... mais ça fonctionne.

Je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre pourquoi le système java, pourtant à jour fait planter Safari comme ça. Avant la mise à jour de java va fonctionnait pourtan bien.


Bon, le mieux est de trouver des CD de Tiger, mais ou en trouver? j'ai regardé ebay et j'ai rien vu?

C'est dommage car hormis ça, tout fonctionne nickel.


----------

